# Another Tribby Recall Me Dometic Fridge.



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just got in this evening after a day touring the East Coast in the Tribby as the sea is particularly spectacular at the moment to find a recall letter from Dometic.

Models effected : RM 7601, 7605, 7651, 7655, 7801, 7805, 7851, 7855
RMT 7651, 7655, 7851, 7855

Something to do with poor quality screws being used on some fridges which could cause movement and "oscillating forces" on the gas pipe causing a leak. If the fridge is one of the above then the gas tap needs switching off and only use elcectric and call their freephone number in Germany. I called them but they are only open 7.00 - 16.00

Oh and one other thing, when looking for the model number on the plate inside the fridge I noticed I have an internal fridge light which has a bulb but the switch has been blanked off hence it does not work. Has anyone got a working fridge light on their 07 Tribby please?

Cheers Paul


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya we had the same letter the other day............fortunately it wasn't for the MH but the caravan we traded in I posted about it the same day, looks like not a problem for many as no one replied LOL
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-35951.html


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi ya Paul
I to had a letter about the fridge,good job its not the height of summer! Regarding the fridge light,mine works fine.Maybe you could get Dometec to fix it for you when it goes in.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Lazza will do. I have a round black plastic disc that looks like it could be a switch that has jammed but as I have never had a light it may just be a blank ! Is your light switch in the middle at the top and black ?
cheers
Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

mine has one in too,is there a button switch and bulb fitted ir has it been sent out without,[dummy] if thats the case the wiring may not have been fitted inside the casing either.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi paul 
I've had a look at the fridge and mine is the same as you describe, it dos'nt spring out at all so i wonder if it works like a reversing sensor?I cant see any sign of a switch anywere else,so if it has a bulb fitted it should work.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Lazza & Fridgeman,

Now working :lol: The bulb had not been seated properly, that sensor must be a magnetic reed or similar as the "switch" does not come out, I always thought it had been blanked off so you could lock the door a jar :roll:
Now to try the Dometic help line again.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Yet another reason to think I was lucky in choosing the 550. :wink: 
No recalls here yet apart from the water feature which hopefully will be sorted soon.


----------



## 107559 (Oct 10, 2007)

Oldenstar, I would not be too sure, I have had 3 recalls on my 550, it all depends if your dealer has forwarded your details to the various component manufactures ! ie Dometic, Webasto, Fiat, Trigano etc..... I would speak to them


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have got through to the freephone in Germany and Dometic checked out my serial number and my Fridge is not effected. I am well impressed though that they have been in touch and checked me out as I understand that it effects fridges for the last 7 years, at least I know the system works and I am in the system 

Not sure I would swap the 650s full size fridge and freezer for the 550s small fridge though Oldenstar :wink:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Oldenstar, I would not be too sure, I have had 3 recalls on my 550, it all depends if your dealer has forwarded your details to the various component manufactures ! ie Dometic, Webasto, Fiat, Trigano etc..... I would speak to them


Hi Georgie_Boy
Are you telling me that it is the dealers responsibilty to contact the makers of all the components of the van, after the sale?
If so would I believe that my dealer would do that?
Well the answer does not begin with a Y.
Re the Domectic recall I understood it only affected fridges with two doors i.e. separate freezer section.
But I would be very concerned if I had missed a recall where safety issues were involved


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

that door switch will be a magnitic one,they fit them on commercial fridges but never seen them on domestics. :? 

we have been thinking of swaping our f/f out and putting a smaller unit in,the OH would sooner have another cubord rather than a fridge full of stuff as we shop daily when out in the van.

the other thing is it will use less gas and as we like to go unpluged it helps in that respect too.i do love my solar panel you know


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman, Yes it must be and all the time I thought it had been blanked  Well at least Dometics letter got me looking at the back of the fridge and spotted that I had a light ! :wink: 

My neighbour took his big fridge freezer out of his caravan and got £900 for it on ebay and then only paid £400 for a new 60L fridge ! he reckons it still uses 2/3rds the gas of the 150L Fridge Freezer but he used the extra space for a microwave. We tend to fill the fridge & freezer and it can keep us going for a week but we do tend to eat out now and then.

Hi Oldenstar, My letter came direct from Dometic Germany, my dealer must have sent them my registration details as I have not. Looking through my manuals I got with the tribby it looks like they have all been sent off. Have a look through yours and send them off if needed but if you are part-exin her , do you need to? maybe yes as you do not really want to miss any safety updates!

Cheers
Paul
PS
Fridgeman Which solar panel do you have ? I notice in the Tribby manual that there is a connection on the control panel for a solar panel input so it can manage the charge, have you connected to that ?


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

a-up 650, the dealer supplied and fitted my panel,just got the biggest one on that would span the width between the awning and side rail.

i had a extra battery under the bed box asswell ,the wiring goes from the panel into cubord next to the cooker[top one],battery meter in there,then behind the plastic moulding down under the bedbox to the regulator and batteries.

all seems good,never had to plug in through the summer.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Fridgeman, I have dreamt of an extra battery all year !, I have not been able to make a decision on if the 2 leisure batteries need a split charge relay, most fitters will just put them in parallel but my experience with BT has shown me that the internal resistance of one battery can flatten the other unless you continually compensate for it and thats where the solar panel will come in. The split charge relay will stop the batteries from "seeing" each other. If you get 2 identical brand new batteries then that helps but its when one has a higher internal resistance than the other. Do you know which setup you have ? Yours seems to work fine!


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

sorry matey,i should have said,i had them remove the new existing battery and fit two new identical units. no problems at all [yet] 8O


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

That sounds great, I suppose you could add a split charge relay if they start going flat, there are plenty on ebay and circuit diagrams on the net. I guess you could fit quite a large panel on the 650 roof. What size charge do you get on your battery meter from the panel ( on average say)? 
cheers


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm,the charge meter only shows volts  it has the provision on it to do amps but its not talking to the regulator witch is another make,i have had all the wiring out and checked it but to no avail,so i,am looking to change both of them to a better set up,

so in short 650 at this time i cant answer that one even if i wanted to  

however,next door has a similar set up and on a half decent day when he,s had appliances on,his meter is showing upto 4/5 amps witch is very good and soon tops the batteries back up.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats very good and not far off mains charge. Thats the sort of system I would go for. I went for a cheap £90 solar panel from a show but only gives about 1 amp on a sunny day  so I did not bother fitting it ( I was sold it as 3-4 amps) Hence I wish to buy one after seeing its output in the UK sun 8) 

The Tribby manual says you can connect a solar panel to the control panel but I guess that would show the charge as a number of leds, which would do me but I have not looked into it after being disappointed with me panel which I have now sold on ebay  

I will put the batteries and solar panel back on my list of things to do once I have got the insulation sorted.


----------

